# Looking for a fuse



## AwaKening (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't know for sure if it's a fuse problem or not, but here's the problem.

The dashboard lights, radio, and heating/ac lights all work; however, it seems that I should have illumination on the blinker stick and windshield wiper stick. I haven't since the car was purchased a few months ago.

It's a 2006 Altima 2.5 SE

The AC/Heating Unit also acts strangely. The airflow button only works on some settings and other times it makes the AC light come on instead. Maybe trouble with the computer?


----------

